# TiVo says hurry, Virgin say not...



## osd1000 (May 3, 2011)

I registered my interest with Virgin when their TiVo was announced, and again when my S1 TiVo told me it was going to expire, but I've still not heard anything. I tried phoning Virgin and the lady on the phone told me to re-register on the website, which I did, but I've still not heard anything.

The S1 TiVo is getting a bit more frantic with its "I am going to go pop at the end of the month" messages, and me with it!

How do I get a Virgin TiVo before the old one stops working?

(S)


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you tried phoning now? I believe it's now on general public sale to new and existing customers.

I'm not sure but I think maybe you might be able to order via the website maybe but don't quote me on that.

Edit: Yep, I've just checked, TiVo 1TB is now an option when you add TV XL to your basket.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Alternatively,

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=466430


----------



## MrShades (Dec 2, 2002)

I had the same issue... registered ages ago (as a current S1 owner) and then registered again (as a current VM customer) - and heard nothing. Waited for weeks, saw loads of people getting VMTivo and still nothing.

I then "tweeted" about it - and got a direct email from VM eComplaints, who said they'd look into it and see if I'd "been missed off" - and guess what, still heard nothing despite chasing them up two or three times over a month or so.

Eventually, on Thursday last week I sent a final "this is attrocious customer service" email to the eComplaints person that was looking into it, but copied in the VM CEO and the VM COO. Within 30 mins I'd had a reply from the CEOs PA saying that the boss did normally like to reply to these kind of emails directly but he was on holiday in last week (who wasn't?) so she'd pass my issue to someone that could help immediately.

I then had a call about an hour later from someone from the "CEOs Office" who told me that she could get Tivo for me via the regular customer service sales line - so she transferred me to Customer Service (India) and I ordered everything - it's being installed today, infact the VM van has just rolled onto my drive - so better go!

Shades


----------



## MrShades (Dec 2, 2002)

Installed, up and running - and all very happy!

Surprised that the Engineer said that it was his first Tivo install.

All seems very Tivo-esque, some of the remote buttons have moved around/changed - though I just need to change my Pronto config and I can regain the look and feel.

Annoying that the scart isnt RGB, and that there is no RF mod on the box - but I plan to (eventually) change to a HD TV anyway (so first problem solved) and a £20 scart modulator box that I've bought online will solve the second issue.

Being able to go back through the TV Guide to watch 'catchup' TV programmes is a great idea - though the fact that the full-screen guide always reverts to the top of the guide (rather than the channel being watched) isn't. It looks like much of the functionality has been coped from Sky+ rather than Tivo in that respect.

Anyway - all good. Now just need to give it a few days and I'll bin my existing Sky subscription and it can revert to a Freesat box.

Happy...  ... at last!

Shades


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

MrShades said:


> Within 30 mins I'd had a reply from the CEOs PA saying that the boss did normally like to reply to these kind of emails directly but he was on holiday in last week (who wasn't?) so she'd pass my issue to someone that could help immediately.


I've actually had emails back from Neil Berkett in the past. Emailing the 'CEO Office' at VM is very definitely the way to go if you need to complain.


----------



## osd1000 (May 3, 2011)

Well, after continuing to hear nothing from Virgin I've just phoned their sales team to get a TiVo in the ordinary way. I tried to explain I had an S1 TiVo but they were completely baffled by this, so it's just the bog standard £150 box + £40 install + £3pcm. Bah. But at least they claim they will be here on Wednesday morning...

(S)


----------

